# Cane Fan Site



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 31, 2009)

http://sites.google.com/site/davidcanesite/home

I saw that site at the Yahoo Group: Perfect Weapon.
It has a few sites under "links" that has some cool canes.

AoG


----------

